# New south carolina state record bluecat



## Ttexastom (Apr 4, 2017)

New south carolina state record
On sunday april 2 a new record bluecat was caught on santee cooper. Paula haney landed a blue cat that weighed 113.8 lbs. This broke the old record that had stood for over 20 years. Congratulations!


----------



## Darryle (Apr 4, 2017)

https://www.foxcarolina.com/story/35054078/marina-owner-sc-woman-reels-in-new-record-blue-catfish

The owner of a marina on the Santee River said an angler reeled in a new state record catfish on Saturday.

Charles Turbanic posted on Facebook that Paula Haney reeled in a blue catfish weighing 113.8 pounds. He said officials from the SC Department of Natural Resources certified the catch and the new record.

According to the SC DNR website, the prior record for blue catfish was 109.4 pounds. That record was set back in 1991.

From Charles Turbanic's Facebook page:


Turbanic is the owner and operator of at Hills Landing Marina on the Santee in Cross, SC.






For all of you asking for photos of the New South Carolina state record blue cat that we weighed in yesterday here it is. The fish was caught by Paula Haney and weighed in at a impressive 113.8 lbs. The fish was certified by state biologists and witnessed by DNR. The fish was brought in at approximately 1:30 pm yesterday afternoon. When the fish arrived it was in poor condition but still alive. We moved the fish to a 2000 gallon tank and rarely left its side until 11:00 last night when it was decided despite all efforts made we were not going to be able to save here. Sadly despite a tremendous effort from Myself, my wife Kristi Blanton Turbanic, Monty Hill and Richard Chaplin the fish did not make it through the night. Now on the brighter side. Ladies and gentlemen we have a new South Carolina state record after 24 years! Though sadly we could not CPR this fish I truly believe this fish is a testament to all of our hard work spreading the word about CPR. IT WORKS! As a marina owner I can testify to the fact we are seeing more and more big cats being caught. Every day I talk to people who are pushing catch and release more and more. I'm seeing more 50 60 & 70 pound fish released and less and less being taken home in coolers. Today's trophies are tomorrow's Records! 
Tight lines all!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 4, 2017)

The World Record comes form my hometown lake: Kerr Lake. I think it's 143 lbs. Fished a tourney in January and the boat about 300 yds from us caught one 141 lbs.


----------

